# Effekt wie auf flatdepth.2in.de



## robyano (15. Februar 2003)

http://flatdepth.2in.de/portal/

oben links in der ecke... ?!


irgendwelche ideen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Februar 2003)

Tippe eher auf 3 D , also würde ich die Frage da stellen...oder auch nicht, weil belebt sind solche Fragen da nicht...!

Verdammte Zwickmühle!

Cutti


----------



## jackdoe (15. Februar 2003)

Einfach mal Augen aufmachen!!!!!!!
Das dunkle sind (meistens) die Buchstaben!!
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!!
Schau mal nicht nach links oben sondern nach rechts und dann findest Du genau hierdrüber ein Tutorial!!!!!(Auch noch für Photoshop)

Gruß
JD
Ist gar nicht so schwer!


----------



## robyano (15. Februar 2003)

*LOL*

manchmal sieht man halt den wald vor lauter bäumen net  thx


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Februar 2003)

achso, es ging *nur* um das Sysmol , das kreisförmige, sag das doch...


----------



## robyano (15. Februar 2003)

nono.. ging schon um das 3d ding... habs auch grad erst gesehen dass das tutor nur ums logo geht...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Februar 2003)

Jupp und das wird in PS nicht so hinhauen sondern eher in einem 3D Prog!


----------



## robyano (15. Februar 2003)

hm suxx... 
ich kenn mich weder in 3d max aus noch irgendeinem anderen..


----------



## jackdoe (15. Februar 2003)

?????
Kann mir denn jemand sagen was das darstellen soll?
robyano??
webcutdirector??
Ich arbeite selber mit PS und 3D Programmen, hab aber dann meist eine vorstellung von dem was ich da anrichte:


----------



## robyano (15. Februar 2003)

nein nein.. in photoshop kenne ich mich schon aus 

aber in 3d programmen nicht :|


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. Februar 2003)

Ich würde sagen das stellt nichts dar und ist einfach nur häßlich : 

Meine Meinung!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (15. Februar 2003)

Einfach ein paar 3d Bilder zur Hand nehmen und Mythos' Tutorial zu "phat-gfx" *uuääägh* lesen. Viel Spass damit


----------



## Precog (15. Februar 2003)

hi,

dass ding wurde mit PS gemacht.
ich habe den typen auch mal gefragt, wie
er dass gemacht hat (ich habe nämlich auch an 3ds max
oder so gedacht   ) aber er wusste es net mehr.

cYa
victork

PS: Du kannst es ja mal mit so was wie tentakeln und 
so weida probieren, dann weiches licht und alles wild
aufeinander....


----------



## robyano (16. Februar 2003)

juhu
ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt *gg*

aber danke *g*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Februar 2003)

Übel, mir ist jetzt dermassen schlecht, das ich ..... könnte!


----------



## robyano (16. Februar 2003)

tztztz 

Ein Smilie reicht! [edit Webcutdirector]


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (16. Februar 2003)

- no comment -


----------



## robyano (16. Februar 2003)

hrhr ihr seit zwar kompetent und schnell in der hilfe aber derbst unfreundlich sorry


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (16. Februar 2003)

nope, aber die meisten leute hier haben eben eine lamer allergie.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von robyano _
> *hrhr ihr seit zwar kompetent und schnell in der hilfe aber derbst unfreundlich sorry  *



Unfreundlich? Ne, wenn ich unfreundlich werde, schließe ich so einen Müll ohne Vorwarnung...


----------



## robyano (16. Februar 2003)

ahja, wenn man also eine frage stellt ist man direkt ein lamer, n00b/newbie?

gut zu wissen


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Februar 2003)

Yep, wir sind alle ein Pack rüpelhafter, stinkender Typen ohne Manieren, aber leider sind wir die Jungs die am Knöpfchen sitzen...

//edit:
Nope, das kommt immer auf die Frage an.


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (16. Februar 2003)

naja sorry aber die frage hat einen etwas versifften lamer-cs-noob-kiddie-style .. is ja deine frage, also kann herzlich wenig für


----------



## robyano (16. Februar 2003)

ah, ich habe also keine erfahrung in photoshop, habe mein noteboko gestern erst bekommen und weiß nicht wie man nen punkt auf ne fläche macht.

desshalb habe ich mir gedacht.. ach! versuch ich doch mal ein 3d effekt im style von flatdepth..

für wie dumm haltet ihr mich?

egal... schliesst den shit hier bevor noch mehr müll gepostet wird


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Februar 2003)

*Donner*


----------

